# Shaking after eating?



## nickiklaus

Hey all 
my 9 year old silky terrier everytime she finished her meal ( she is fed once a day) she shakes for 10mins or so
does anybody know why or if it is something to worry about?
Any advice is appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## Makovach

like shaking her head? or shivering? Maybe she is cold after eating?


----------



## nickiklaus

shivering, i don't think so because before eating she is fine it's just after eating she starts to shiver


----------



## BeagleCountry

Examine her mouth. Look for tartar buildup, red gums, a broken tooth, growths or something stuck between the teeth. Giving cold or frozen food can cause discomfort. Also, note the way she is standing when eating as it could be arthritis, joint or muscle pain. Try feeding room temperature food by hand a few times to see if it makes a difference.

Add: Watch her carefully for signs of GERD (acid reflux). It may include belching or food coming up from the stomach into the throat or mouth. Acid reflux can be very painful.


----------



## liquid

Are you feeding her cold or frozen food? Smaller dogs tend to get cold more easily, I'd imagine feeding a cold/frozen meal would make her cold. Kinda like when we eat lots of icecream and we start shivering from it.

Try taking her food out in advance and feeding her meals room temperature.


----------



## CoverTune

What do you feed?

When I tried to put Corona on raw as a puppy, she had this reaction.. within seconds of eating she would start to shake all over, and it got to the point where it was scaring her, and me. I tried all the warm food tricks because everyone was telling me she must be cold, but that was definitely not it. To this day, I haven't found anyone to have an explanation for it, not even the vets. About a year ago, when I tried feeding Natures Variety, she did it again, but since feeding PMR it hasn't happened.


----------



## nickiklaus

Thank you all for your replies, i tried taking the food out half an hour before feeding and that worked she didn't shake i guess the meat was just too cold straight from the fridge


----------



## Anthie

I have a 6lb papillon and she has been on the raw diet Natures variety for the past 2 weeks. She loves this food. However i noticed that if i put 3 patties she eats it in seconds and has no issues. So thinking that she needs more I have tried giving her 6 patties instead of 3 all at once. She also eats it all but then immideately after that she begins to shake like you describe. It goes away on its own. I worry that perhaps i shouldnt be feeding her raw but shes doing well on it otherwise, and loves it. She had blood tests and urine tests and they are normal. My guess is that the shaking could be either from the food too cold and also from overeating. If i give her 3 patties twice a day she does not shake. Small dogs shake when they are in pain or uncomfortable as well so too much food in their tummy could be causing this. And when the food is so yummy and cant help eating it all I guess this is what happens!


----------



## Deaf Dogs

Shaking can also be a sign of a hypoglycemic episode, which small and toy dogs are prone too. they should be fed more often and smaller meals to prevent it. If I feed one of my doxies only once a day, she shakes after eating, but if fed 2x per day, she doesn't.


----------



## Kwpgrooming

She may just be cold. Don't give her food right out of the fridge. I always get cold after eating a meal. I wouldnt be surprised that a dog would. I think the body just uses energy for digestion.


----------



## Kwoos250

CoverTune said:


> What do you feed?
> 
> When I tried to put Corona on raw as a puppy, she had this reaction.. within seconds of eating she would start to shake all over, and it got to the point where it was scaring her, and me. I tried all the warm food tricks because everyone was telling me she must be cold, but that was definitely not it. To this day, I haven't found anyone to have an explanation for it, not even the vets. About a year ago, when I tried feeding Natures Variety, she did it again, but since feeding PMR it hasn't happened.


My mini schnauzer shivers after she eats royal canin digestive wet food even when it’s warmed so I have experienced this too


----------

